# Public Enemy #3



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

I, like all of you, have looked up to Dwyane for the past 7 years. Not just for his play, but his character. His love for the team, his teammates, the fans, the city, everything. He's a class act off the court, a man of his word, a true role model for kids everywhere.

Or so I thought.

While I'm still a fan of his skills, it really has hurt me to see how Dwyane has carried himself the past few days. For over a year all we heard was how he loves it in Miami, he's not going, he wants to stay. So he would put the pen to the paper...right?

Nah. Instead, he decided to run around NYC yelling "I'm in a New York State of Mind!" Hold two meetings with the Bulls, and running around playing grab ass with Chris Bosh. All while having camera crews following him around capturing everything on film.

He then said it's more then basketball, hinting at his drama with his kids and ex-wife. If he were to re-sign, then Wade played himself for using his personal life drama as a crutch too spice things up.

For the non-Heat fans reading this, I'm not bitter. Not in the least. I'm just hurt that this person we all loved and adored, has turned into such a side-show in just a matter of days. For over a year he promised the fans he would be back...and now he's playing around. Pierce and Dirk didn't do this, they were about their business.

I never thought I would see the day where I made an anti-Wade thread, and have it being about his character.

Chicago or Miami...make your choice. Just know you have some serious work to do to get the Heat fans back on your side, Flash.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Its been pretty sad. Even Lebron has done this very quietly. Wade and Bosh are loving all this attention. Its just annoying. 

But, we all know that if when he signs all will be forgiven.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Once you hear cameras are following him, you just knew it wasnt gonna end soon and quietly. 

But yeah, we're all fickle. If/when he signs, and maybe brings Bosh with him, it'll all be forgotten.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Yeah. If he doesn't sign for us, there's going to be several of these threads I'm guessing though.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Now he's telling the Knicks if they get him one more player, he can get them a ring.

If he does return, I'll be happy, but he'll have to rebuild his reputation in my eyes.


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

Living in Miami, I could see this coming from a far.

Wade knows he can do anything he wants and will be accepted. Why? There isn't a loyal fan base for the most part and there are too many "fans" that really just support the number 3 jersey. I'm not too sure many will understand what I mean, but maybe those living in Dade County aka Wade County will catch my drift.

Either way, he owes "us" an apology. This city will be absolutely crushed if he ends up betraying us when it seemed like he was working as Riley's second voice and was a lock to stay.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

I'm not from Miami, but I know what you mean. Not saying anyone here is a bandwagon fan, but plenty of people will support Wade no matter where he goes. But the Heat fans (which I think I speak for the board when I say we're all Heat fans first, Wade fans second) will be highly upset with him.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I have felt like this about Wade for a year or two now. When I saw that dude had drawings of himself on his walls in his house, that was like WTF.

He's not the same man anymore, the one that walks out of a tattoo parlor cuz "it ain't him" that doesn't drink, that goes straight home to his high school sweetheart and kids once he wins a huge game.

Now, I find that is a little extreme, all I am saying is that he pretty much went from the cool guy I respected to this drama whore.

I thought Lebron is much more of a diva but Wade hasn't been very quiet the past few days and I believe it is not by accident.


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

Yes. It's very surprising to see LeBron handle this with much more class in respect to the Cavs than Wade is. Truly leaves a bitter taste.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Let's let this whole thing play out...and then we'll deal w the results as they come. The flirtation with the Bulls naturally is going to bring some resentment and concern, but as of right now that's all it is, flirtation. I can understand the venting going on in this thread, it sucks to be thinking about the possible hypocrisy in what he's said all along. But in the end he's just a dude weighing his options. Something, every man on the planet has the right to do. 

Best believe tho, if he were to leave us, high and dry...i will be using my season tickets to BOO his ass every chance i get.

But with all the spectacle going on, as aggravating as it might be, have a little faith guys. I won't turn on the dude just yet.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Nowitzki and Pierce have been in the league five more years and basically wanted to get new deals before the CBA maelstrom. Not much of a comparison to Wade, especially with the Heat roster basically vacant.

Wade has a brain, he should be hesitant. They have to turn Jermaine O'Neal's cap space into something good, and the rest of it, or this is a bad team. Even Boozer, a very good player but missed 45 games in 2008-09, coming up on 29 years old, if he isn't healthy then the Heat are no better.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Rather Unique said:


> Let's let this whole thing play out...and then we'll deal w the results as they come. The flirtation with the Bulls naturally is going to bring some resentment and concern, but as of right now that's all it is, flirtation. I can understand the venting going on in this thread, it sucks to be thinking about the possible hypocrisy in what he's said all along. But in the end he's just a dude weighing his options. Something, every man on the planet has the right to do.
> 
> Best believe tho, if he were to leave us, high and dry...i will be using my season tickets to BOO his ass every chance i get.
> 
> But with all the spectacle going on, as aggravating as it might be, have a little faith guys. I won't turn on the dude just yet.


I like the way you think.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I've been burnt out on Wade the person for a long time. I like the player but the guy seems like a douche. Don't jump back at me with all his charity stuff because all athletes do it. Two years of hearing him crap on teammates pretty much did it for me. It may be the O-Lineman in me, but I just see that stuff as sinful. I don't care if his teammates weren't the best, he doesn't need to whine.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I just feel like Pat and Micky deserve more respect than this - as do we, the fans.

Hell, the city of Miami changed Miami-Dade to Miami-Wade for him and he hasn't even bothered to show up!


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

:laugh:

Calm down. He has every right to listen to other teams' pitch and look out for his best interest.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Sure, he has the right to listen, i've got no problem with that. But he's acting like a complete classless ass.

I never thought Lebron would show more humility than Dwyane.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

I don't think we can be mad at him for trying to see what's best for his career. He might have said some things prior to the offseason that were misleading, but in the end he has to do what's best for him. This could all be a smoke screen in the end..and these reports like him saying that stuff to NY among other things shouldn't be taken too seriously.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

A classless ass? 

How so. I need specific actions of his (and not "sources say") that engendered that reaction.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

The thought is Wade is hurting our chances by showing too much interest in Chicago.

Also, we could have had Amare, we were his first choice, but we didn't offer him a contract because Wade didn't want him. We're chasing Bosh and Wade is hurting that with his flirtation with Chicago.

This is like when Omar Epps got in too deep. Wade was an undercover agent but now he might like life on the other side.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Adam said:


> This is like when Omar Epps got in too deep. Wade was an undercover agent but now he might like life on the other side.


At first I was like :lol:

Then I realized it was true.

Then I was like mg:

And I realized we could do nothing about it.

And now I'm like :buddies: with my Heat forum friends


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Smithian said:


> I've been burnt out on Wade the person for a long time. I like the player but the guy seems like a douche. Don't jump back at me with all his charity stuff because all athletes do it. Two years of hearing him crap on teammates pretty much did it for me. It may be the O-Lineman in me, but I just see that stuff as sinful. I don't care if his teammates weren't the best, he doesn't need to whine.


Kobe did the same thing. And in hindsight I can't really blame him. Kobe, like Wade, is a winner. He doesn't want to waste the best years of his playing career on mediocore teams getting smacked out of the playoffs even though he is busting his ass and playing incredible ball. They are both loyal guys to an extent, but you can't expect Wade to throw his career away for the city of Miami. It's not a fair thing to ask of him.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

The thing that gets me is what he did for the past year. Go and see what can be offered, I'm not mad at him for that. But when he spent the last year telling Heat nation he was coming back, no matter what, he turns around is leaning towards Chicago.

The entire going back on his promise thing is what is getting me.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This ^. Plus the retracting of his earlier statement about the Bulls loyalty etc.


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

Sure, he has the right to test the market and do what's best for him. Who doesn't?

The problem any self respecting Heat fan should be having is the hypocrisy Wade has shown this summer. A face that was yet to be seen with all his low key promises over the past season ensuring us that this was the only place for him despite the obvious need to stroke his ego in this historic FA class. Again, Wade whoring himself to Chicago and NY with his documentary, bull**** family excuses and "New York State of mind" is disappointing.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Things change that's why you shouldn't put that much stock into something he says months ahead of a big decision. Seriously above all else Wade's still a human being and we all change how we view certain situations over time. Now he has a custody battle, with his kids living in Chicago. Also it looks like other than bringing back Wade and maybe Bosh/Boozer Miami is done in free agency. 


I understand feeling pissed, even slightly betrayed, but Wade doesn't owe any of you ****. He brought your team a ring, he has made you a playoff team for quite a few years and he is the most talented player to ever play for your franchise. At the end of the day he has to do what's best for him whether that's playing for the Knicks, Bulls or staying in Miami (yes that's still possible you negative norman's). Miami may have been that decision a year ago, heck even a month ago, but now maybe it's not. To be honest this just reeks of bitterness for being media sheep throughout this whole thing. Jay-Z put it best "Men Lie, Women Lie, Numbers Don't"


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Dude, there's no bitterness here. Its just being a fan. We are all fans of Wade but first and foremost we are fans of the Heat. And if he decides to leave it will be his decision, sure. But that doesn't mean that we can't be pissed. Riley pretty much gutted this entire team with the notion that Wade would stay and he'd be able to build the team around him. If he decides to leave he turns his back on a whole city and the entire organization.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Couldn't have said it better myself, sMaK.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Nobody told Riley to take it this far, because from a distance, loyal or not, you see like 4 people on a roster, and his plan is to get you and maybe 2 other big time guys, and that's it for your spending. That option is ridiculous enough to where you need to talk to other teams, especially your home town team with a more balanced roster.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Well from the very beginning, Wade has said that "We have a plan". That "we" would be Wade and Riley. So, Wade has known from the very beginning what was up. 

This is all for nothing if Wade signs anyways, so why don't we just wait.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

I never said you couldn't be pissed, in fact I even said in my original post you guys had a right to be. All I'm saying is this thread is premature and you guys are reading into all these rumors a little too much. Wade's handling this rather immaturely I can agree with that. These same reports had Bron/Bosh/Allen going to Miami this time last week, so how about we let this play out before you guys take cheap shots at him and claim he has to rebuild his rep, that's all I'm saying.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Dre™ said:


> Nobody told Riley to take it this far, because from a distance, loyal or not, you see like 4 people on a roster, and his plan is to get you and maybe 2 other big time guys, and that's it for your spending. That option is ridiculous enough to where you need to talk to other teams, especially your home town team with a more balanced roster.


But Riley is no idiot. You would have to believe he sat down with Wade and ran the idea past him (and assume he approved) before he went through and pulled the trigger.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

We just have feelings. Don't you understand!?


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

B-Easy said:


> But Riley is no idiot. You would have to believe he sat down with Wade and ran the idea past him (and assume he approved) before he went through and pulled the trigger.


Exactly! It wasn't by circumstance that the roster is this thin. Riley and Wade understood this had to happen to entertain a good mix of athletes to compliment Wade. If Wade came out and said he didn't know it was going to come to this then thats another thing. If anything Wade would rather no one be on the roster from last year with the way he publicly lambasted his team.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

B-Easy said:


> But Riley is no idiot. You would have to believe he sat down with Wade and ran the idea past him (and assume he approved) before he went through and pulled the trigger.


Riley is no idiot. I'm sure Wade told him "that's all well and good, and my heart is here, but I will test my options".

Like these guys continuously said they signed those 3 year deals so they could have the opportunities to test the market when it comes. That's all Wade is doing, and people are feeling offended when you should've seen it coming 3 years away.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

B-Easy said:


> Chicago or Miami...make your choice. Just know you have some serious work to do to get the Heat fans back on your side, Flash.


Is his work done?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah, ill eat crow here. A week changes a lotta things.

We love you Dwyane, thanks! :cheers:


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

delete this ****ing thread man!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

...so...about this whole thread....

You're forgiven, Dwyane


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Bleh. I'm still burnt out on him... Super jazzed up about all this, but really burnt out on Wade.

You all know I'm a blue collar fan who will swear by try hard scrubs like Joel Anthony, Yakhouba Diawara, and Carlos Arroyo and embrace tough guys like Jarvis and PBev. Glad as hell Wade is back but truth be told he is too white collar times for me. I adore the player but am iffy on the person.

I'll be over it first time he drops 40 and we rail somebody 123-71, but for now I am kind of put off by his whole documentary act.


----------



## BullNuts (Jan 18, 2010)

Enough with this Heat curse bull****. It isnt funny anymore. Last warning

Seems funny that I'm reprimanded in a thread that is anti-Dwade. I mean public enemy #3? How is that any different than looking for people that want to join the Curse?

Deep down you folks know that the 3 were wrong with how they played the FA situation. If I was a Heat fan I would still be sickened and worried for my team's Karma. That is all. I'll leave you alone. 

At the end of the day. I'm frustrated with the series of events. The Heat Curse is satire. I didn't personally attack anyone. 

My first instinct was to boycott the NBA, but now I'll watch in hopes that the cursed3 will receive what's coming. If they succed and realize a dynasty it will be a lesson of what the universe sees as acceptable behavior.

I really feel for Clevelanders, owners that took steps for a shot, players effected by the ripple, and fans that believe in sincerety and honor.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

sMaK said:


> Its been pretty sad. *Even Lebron has done this very quietly.* Wade and Bosh are loving all this attention. Its just annoying.


Funny how things change.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Ok, can we get rid of BullNuts?


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Sorry B-Easy but this was the worst thread ever.


----------

